# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  PSR Rating---Naked and Afraid----Whats yours,

## hunter63

A little test to figure out your PRS.......Primitive Survival Rating.

http://nakedandafraid.discovery.com/psr

Mine was 9.0...LOL

----------


## killlshot234

i think anyone with basic survival training and experience can score pretty high on this test, i got 9 as well lol.

----------


## Rick

Wow! So was mine. I am NOT getting naked with you!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, they didn't include a "enter naked pic here".......Then it would get interesting.....LOLOLOL


Went back and tried answering all the questions as stupid as possible.....Was 1.1

----------


## Sarge47

9.0 for me as well... :Cowboy:

----------


## jcgrip26

yep mine was 9.0 too haha, my question, "Is it possible to get a score of 10.0?"

----------


## welderguy

9.0 here too! I got the first one wrong, whats more important , I picked fire. apparently they say its a food source that's more important than fire go figure

----------


## Sarge47

> 9.0 here too! I got the first one wrong, whats more important , I picked fire. apparently they say its a food source that's more important than fire go figure


Nah...water!... :Detective:

----------


## welderguy

well without fire, you run the risk of drinking bad water if you cant boil it, and other than fish everything needs cooked, well not plants but ya know what i mean.

----------


## Sarge47

> well without fire, you run the risk of drinking bad water if you cant boil it, and other than fish everything needs cooked, well not plants but ya know what i mean.


Without underwear you risk a lot of other things as well!.... :Cowboy:

----------


## pete lynch

9  here, too. I apparently do things with coconut shells.

----------


## welderguy

> without underwear you risk a lot of other things as well!....


 hahahahaha !!!!! Very true !!!!!

----------


## hunter63

I have heard that the "bone bead" they all wear is a wireless mic.....to have better sound.....

----------


## LowKey

I got a 9.
Not getting enough exercise I guess.

----------


## finallyME

I don't think you can get a 10.  I tried answering the way they would want to, and still got a 9

----------


## DomC

9.0... the same score I had in another forum. I think a score of ten is unattainable...

DomC

----------


## crashdive123

I got an 11.  I graded my own work. :Whistling:

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I got a 9 too. Looking at the questions, there were some answers which were comparable. Running from a giant boa could be just as good as killing it and eating it. One adds risk, but is rewarded with food. The other leaves you starving but avoids the danger. Or choosing a machete vs. a firestarter. They are both comparable in survival value. And the question of what do you fear most? That couldn't possibly have a right answer. The unknown, piranahs, your partner....What does it matter what you fear? How could that help you or hurt you. I'm afraid of heights and gang members. What relevance will that have in the middle of a desert?

----------


## welderguy

> I got a 9 too. Looking at the questions, there were some answers which were comparable. Running from a giant boa could be just as good as killing it and eating it. One adds risk, but is rewarded with food. The other leaves you starving but avoids the danger. Or choosing a machete vs. a firestarter. They are both comparable in survival value. And the question of what do you fear most? That couldn't possibly have a right answer. The unknown, piranahs, your partner....What does it matter what you fear? How could that help you or hurt you. I'm afraid of heights and gang members. What relevance will that have in the middle of a desert?


being  in the southern desert of Cali or Arizona, your Gang members fear could be the one you have  to worry about now days with the way the border is

----------


## Rick

Speaking of the border....my wife and I are going to sell everything and move to Mexico. The way things are going we'll have the country to ourselves.

----------


## Coolhandman

Hello this is my first post. Regards to.the board.

----------


## hunter63

> Hello this is my first post. Regards to.the board.


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....
There is an intro section to say hello at :

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I got a 9 and I had a terrible partner... she would not eat the monkey in a survival situation!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah she's looking kinda malnourished.......

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Without underwear you risk a lot of other things as well!....


Yep you could fall into some vines and create an unwanted HONG! Oh, I got a 9.0 also.

----------

